# how easy is it for my girlfriend to get a job?



## ironballs5 (Feb 27, 2015)

i have just been offered a job in marketing And am considering moving over to Abu dhabi
my girlfriend has a fair bit of experience in events management.
How easy would it be for her to secure work in abu dhabi?


----------



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

mate, forget it, when you get here she'll just go shopping and to coffee mornings.
My wife still thinks she's on holiday

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

She'll want to look for something in TwoFour54, the Media, PR and Entertainment Hub.

companies at twofour54 | twofour54 community | twofour54 Abu Dhabi Media Zone Authority 

Send a CV to every company that seems relevant. I followed my wife out to Abu Dhabi with no job - once I'd sent CVs to a few companies on that list it didn't take long to find work. I have a similar marketing/events/PR background.

Or tell her to start her own thing, like Amy Hawke: The vibe: Amy Hawke | Articles | Vision Magazine – Fresh Perspectives from Dubai


----------



## shabnam16 (Feb 15, 2015)

driftingaway said:


> She'll want to look for something in TwoFour54, the Media, PR and Entertainment Hub. companies at twofour54 | twofour54 community | twofour54 Abu Dhabi Media Zone Authority Send a CV to every company that seems relevant. I followed my wife out to Abu Dhabi with no job - once I'd sent CVs to a few companies on that list it didn't take long to find work. I have a similar marketing/events/PR background. Or tell her to start her own thing, like Amy Hawke: The vibe: Amy Hawke | Articles | Vision Magazine â Fresh Perspectives from Dubai


My fella wants to follow my footsteps here too but he has no degree level qualification. He has lot of experience in sales, mobile phone, technology. Will companies even consider?


----------

